# Question about rotating foods



## PaddleAddict (Feb 9, 2010)

I rotate between several different brands of food (right now we are using Orijen and Evo). I always do the gradual change for about a week or so and my mini never has any issues. I actually think rotaing the brands, protein sources (fish, lamb, beef) and feeding a variety of regular food makes their stomach stronger and more tolerant to a wide variety of things. Variety is good for people and good for dogs, too, to help them get a wide variety of nutrients over time. Some people say that feeding a variety of protein sources will prevent the dog from developing an allergy to a specific protein since allergies develop when the system is encountering the same protein over and over.


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

I tend to stick with one food I like, but vary the extras like canned or raw or snibbles (our word for doggy snacks/treats). Like today, I was making a lasagna and gave them a bit of raw ground turkey and some spinach. They always have to preform for their treats, though. I got a lot more preformance out of the turkey than I got out of the spinach. LOL


----------



## georgiapeach (Oct 9, 2009)

With TOTW, two of the varieties are higher in fat and protein, and two varieties are lower (the lamb and the fish). My dogs can't handle the richer ones, but can handle the lamb and fish. They're not wild about the lamb, however.

Right now, I'm feeding Wellness Core Ocean, which is similar to TOTW, but a little better. I may go back to TOTW - it's a little cheaper, and almost as good.


----------



## CurlyDog (Aug 20, 2008)

I feed a constant variety, just like we eat a variety. I do still transition to the new ones, but my goal is to be able to feed anything anytime. (all good stuff)


----------



## Rowan (May 27, 2011)

I feed a home cooked diet (chicken, beef, buffalo, salmon, eggs, cottage cheese, cheese, broccoli, legumes, yogurt, sweet potatoes, green beans, etc.), and I do rotate the proteins. My poodles have been eating this way since they were very young and tolerate the variety (changes) very well. The only proteins (of those I've introduced) thus far that have given me issues are lamb and pork, which I avoid. 

It's been my experience that some dogs have iron stomachs while others don't. But I do think variety is a good thing! Would you want to eat the same meal day in and day out?


----------



## zyrcona (Jan 9, 2011)

Ginagbaby1 said:


> Is it done in the same way as when you switch to a new food? Slowly mixing the new and the current? Also I switched to another variety could I just switch back to the old without any problems?


At the start, it's best to mix new foods together gradually. Once the dog is accustomed to having its food changed, it is generally possible to give it food it hasn't eaten before with no ill-effects. It doesn't necessarily need to be foods of the same brand. I use grain-free dry food, occasional dry food with rice in it as long as the other ingredients are decent, good quality canned food, frozen slabs of raw minces from a shop, sheep and cow hearts, sea fish, etc. occasional leftovers such as fruit and bits of boiled vegetables as meals for my dog. The advantages are primarily the dog's enjoyment and enthusiasm, and also that the dog hopefully gets the benefits of various different diet philosophies while avoiding the possibility of developing a deficiency from eating a single diet long-term.


----------

